# IEM for gift



## $hadow (Jul 23, 2014)

Hey guys what's up
First of all thanks for all for guiding me buying cowan em1 for myself but as the thread says I want one as a gift on my brothers birthday.
He is turning 18 next week 
So as per his requirements he will use it foe following purposes
1. Lots of movie watching
2. Music for about 25 to 30 mins daily
And also with his laptop for normal usage

Now my budget: I am will to spend anything around 2k.
One more question how is this hifinage website for buying products
I was thinking of buying this *www.hifinage.com/index.php?page=sh...d=103&amp;option=com_virtuemart&amp;Itemid=29
or should I gift him this Cowon EM1 In-Ear Headphone: Amazon.in: Electronics
Waiting for reply


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jul 23, 2014)

You my friend, are the greatest brother that I have ever seen.. 

Buy him the speakers, as he will be watching a lot of movies


----------



## $hadow (Jul 23, 2014)

I only want IEM nothing else. And who is going to carry speakers with himself. IEM suggestions are highly required [MENTION=137025]kalam_gohab[/MENTION]


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 23, 2014)

Get him the Signature Acoustics C-12...  

Or, wait for [MENTION=82407]sandynator[/MENTION] to reply... 
He's most probably goona recommend the tpeos tank or popular...


----------



## High-Fidelity (Jul 23, 2014)

T-Peos Popular: Better bass definition, tightness and control sounds open and costs merely 2k. Sound score: 7.8/10
Signature Acoustics C-12: Bass-heavy IEM with boomy mid-bass, slightly veiled mid-range and costs 3.2k. Sound score: 7.3/10

Decide yourself.


----------



## $hadow (Jul 23, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Get him the Signature Acoustics C-12...
> 
> Or, wait for [MENTION=82407]sandynator[/MENTION] to reply...
> He's most probably goona recommend the tpeos tank or popular...



Anything more than 2k would be too much for him. How is popular?


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 23, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Anything more than 2k would be too much for him. How is popular?


No idea... But, [MENTION=82407]sandynator[/MENTION] has used them and he says that they are good... 
Maybe, you should wait for him to comment...  

Btw, the previous post recommended the popular too...


----------



## $hadow (Jul 23, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> No idea... But, [MENTION=82407]sandynator[/MENTION] has used them and he says that they are good...
> Maybe, you should wait for him to comment...
> 
> Btw, the previous post recommended the popular too...



Acoustics cost more than what I have in mind.


----------



## sandynator (Jul 24, 2014)

[MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION] &    [MENTION=139494]powerhoney[/MENTION]

First thing first, sound is quite subjective what I prefer you guys may not like it.

SA C12 is decent buy around 2200- 2500 but they sound crowded to me not that open & airy sounding. They are not good for fast paced tracks but performs better in slow paced tracks. There is huge mid bass bloat somewhat uncontrolled which drowns the midrange to some extent. Vocals not that clear for me.
Pristine Note did tremendous job for their first IEM. SA C12 has good midrange considering it as Bass Heavy IEM. They are very warm & smooth sounding just that the Midrange seems blanketed due to heavy bass.


    [MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION] , If you are ready to spend for Signature Acoustics C12 then....
Your best bet would be Vsonic VSD1S @ 38.40 USD with warranty, free shipping & almost no customs.....
VSD1S, Lend Me Ur Ears

else T peos Popular 
*www.hifinage.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&category_id=27&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=103&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=29

*Brainwavz R1 is also good option around 25 USD[1600 INR] after discount will definitely match Soundmagic E10 IMO*.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 24, 2014)

^^ +1 to this...

@OP, your decision now...


----------



## sandynator (Jul 24, 2014)

Sorry correction 
*Vsonic VSD1S @ 38.40 USd so around 2350 INR*


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 24, 2014)

sandynator said:


> Sorry correction
> *Vsonic VSD1S @ 38.40 USd so around 2350 INR*


Do the brands you suggested provide warranty in India???


----------



## sandynator (Jul 24, 2014)

Lendmeurears are official resellers of astrotec, vsonic so you will get warranty. Just contact them.
One of the te member also confirmed that normally no customs levied for vsonic products bought from them.


----------



## $hadow (Jul 24, 2014)

Link not working.

- - - Updated - - -

And also provide link for this brainwave R1.


----------



## High-Fidelity (Jul 24, 2014)

To get local warranty, you need to buy from hifinage.


----------



## sandynator (Jul 24, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Do the brands you suggested provide warranty in India???



To get local warranty buy from hifinage after paying around 3500 INR 
Vsonic VSD1S out of stock on hifinage.....

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> Link not working.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> And also provide link for this brainwave R1.



some problem with the link. better visit site & search for Vsonic VSD1S
Lend Me Ur Ears

Brainwavz R1 went back to original pricing now 
Buy Brainwavz R1 Dual Dynamic Speaker Earphones + Fedex 2 Day To Select Destinations $44.50

*PS : Brainwavz not at all worth @ US $44 vsd1s is your best bet. Contact them & clarify your doubts before placing any orders*


----------



## $hadow (Jul 24, 2014)

[MENTION=82407]sandynator[/MENTION] mate thus is going way over my budget. 
Looks like I need to check out T Peos.  What are your thoughts?


----------



## sandynator (Jul 24, 2014)

T peos Popular & Vsonic VSD1S are way to go....
Go through the T peos Popular review & check comparison section

T-Peos Popular Review | The Headphone List

You won't regret with any of them choose which ever you want...


----------



## $hadow (Jul 24, 2014)

sandynator said:


> T peos Popular & Vsonic VSD1S are way to go....
> Go through the T peos Popular review & check comparison section
> 
> T-Peos Popular Review | The Headphone List
> ...



So I am looking forward to buy the one on my first link. What's say?


----------



## sandynator (Jul 25, 2014)

$hadow said:


> So I am looking forward to buy the one on my first link. What's say?



T peos popular is good.

You can also Check Xiaomi Piston 2. They will launch soon in India or you can get it on ebay.
Xiaomi Piston 2 Review | The Headphone List


----------



## $hadow (Jul 25, 2014)

sandynator said:


> T peos popular is good.
> 
> You can also Check Xiaomi Piston 2. They will launch soon in India or you can get it on ebay.
> Xiaomi Piston 2 Review | The Headphone List


Looks good any idea how long to wait for these?


----------



## sandynator (Jul 25, 2014)

Contact them on official website or on their Facebook page.

Mi India

*www.facebook.com/MiIndiaOfficial

Mi Mobile Accessories Online - Buy Mi Mobile Accessories Online at Best Price in India - Flipkart.com


----------



## $hadow (Jul 25, 2014)

sandynator said:


> Contact them on official website or on their Facebook page.
> 
> Mi India
> 
> ...



Thanks mate.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 25, 2014)

sandynator said:


> T peos popular is good.
> 
> You can also Check Xiaomi Piston 2. They will launch soon in India or you can get it on ebay.
> Xiaomi Piston 2 Review | The Headphone List



I am waiting for those pistons too!!!


----------

